# Convertir inflador a pilas a 12 VDC



## oskielectro (Ene 24, 2015)

Buenas noches. He adquirido un inflador a pilas. Como me resulta antieconómico quisiera poder usarlo conectándolo en el encendedor del auto. Debido a mis escasos conocimientos de electrónica, les pido me indiquen como lo debo hacer (y si es posible con un circuito dibujado solo a mano alzada). El inflador en cuestión es marca Intex Quick Fill, Modelo AP638 y en su etiqueta dice: 4,5 VDC 25 W. Desde ya, muchas gracias. ...


----------



## kiwhilario (Ene 25, 2015)

segun google funciona con 6 pilas "C" y ya veo porque: 25W/4.5V =5.56A. Si tus conocimientos son escasos, pues no queda otra que comprar un adaptador ya fabricado porque para conseguir bajar de 12 a 4.5v a esa potencia no hay otra que armar una fuente switching y no va a estar tan facil.

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Step...5W-Buck-Converter-Module-hv3n/1108233452.html

Ese regula de 12 a 5V. no creo que haya problema alimentar con 5V al inflador.


----------



## maxee (Ene 25, 2015)

acá: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/convertidor-24v-12v-20a-4736/index2.html hay una fuente lineal que se puede modificar para salida 5V


----------



## Scooter (Ene 25, 2015)

Para 25W me parece demencial hacer algo lineal tratándose de baterías.
Prueba a poner un pwm para reducir la tensión.


----------



## kiwhilario (Ene 26, 2015)

Este modulo está mucho mejor. Puedes ajustarlo a los 4.5voltios exactos.







http://www.aliexpress.com/item/High...-30V-12A-Adjustable-Step-Down/1399701257.html


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 26, 2015)

Esas bombas , *de la misma marca* vienen para 110 , 220 y para 12 V , además de . . . .


----------

